# Pakistan Made Firearms.



## Kompromat

This thread will keep track of all firearms, small, medium and large being made in Pakistan.


*G-3M*







*Complete List of POF made Firearms. *






*POF- Sarslimaz B-6*












*PK-8*







*G-3M Tactical*

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## qamar1990

Aeronaut said:


> This thread will keep track of all firearms, small, medium and large being made in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> *G-3M*
> 
> View attachment 20845
> 
> 
> *Complete List of POF made Firearms. *
> 
> View attachment 20846
> 
> 
> *POF- Sarslimaz B-6*
> 
> View attachment 20847
> View attachment 20848
> View attachment 20849
> 
> 
> *PK-8*
> 
> 
> View attachment 20851
> 
> 
> *G-3M Tactical*
> 
> View attachment 20852


whichs ones are "designed" and manufactured by us?


----------



## Kompromat

qamar1990 said:


> whichs ones are "designed" and manufactured by us?



POF- EYE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Aeronaut said:


> POF- EYE.


so we still haven't designed our own assault rifle? or hand gun?
are there any plans to do so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

qamar1990 said:


> so we still haven't designed our own assault rifle? or hand gun?
> are there any plans to do so?



None that i am aware of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Its a good effort love it. But I think its time to replace G3. Even AK 74M would do better for its Resistance to very low temp or Very High Temp. As Far as I have witnessed G3 in videos or someone firing it. It jam's allot I rarely see them firing more than 4 bullets at a time and with firing even at single mode it gets jammed if fired few bullets. Moreover its weight is 4kg without magazine of G3A3 and updated G3A4 or 5 are beyond 4.5KG with Optics 5kg which is too much. While AK47M max can be seen in verge of 3.6kg which means lighter with 5.45 x39mm standard bullets of effective range beyond 500m with acog or optic sight of any origin. Although commandos and spec ops of pak use more of m16,m4 , Aug bar, F2000 and AK47 our regular troops are still equipped with this without any customization no scope or a good stock. Even the regular troops many times have expressed disappointment. If it's difficult to replace these old legends than replace them slowly. POF is still producing g3's why not use the knowledge gained from it to produce new rifle apart from g3 series. AK74M is not very expensive if its difficult to buy M4 or equivalent. Honestly watch some videos see jerk of guns the pak army soldiers experience on firing it.


----------



## Kompromat

G-3M.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

Aeronaut said:


> G-3M.
> 
> View attachment 20963



S is being marked for mass equipping of soldiers.


----------



## xyxmt

qamar1990 said:


> so we still haven't designed our own assault rifle? or hand gun?
> are there any plans to do so?



why do you want to design one when already proven designs avialable


----------



## Informant

POF should make an AR-15 variant for the military. It's a good gun, modular at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Sub Machine Gun SMG-PK, PK1





SMG MP5A2, MP5P3





Automatic Rifle G3A3 & G3P4






Machine Gun MG3 (MG1A3)





AntiAircraft Machine Gun 12.7 MM Type 54






Semi Automatic Precision Sniper Rifle PSR 90






Pakistan Ordnance Factories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qamar1990

xyxmt said:


> why do you want to design one when already proven designs avialable


what kind of question is that?
why do cook at home when there are restaurants?
why wouldn't we want to design our own? why if we have bad relationships with countries whose designs we manufacture? 
why should we pay royalties or buy from other countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

well its time to replace G3 , i am hearing this news from long time that they are planning to do so,but date is still unknown .


----------



## xyxmt

qamar1990 said:


> what kind of question is that?
> why do cook at home when there are restaurants?
> why wouldn't we want to design our own? why if we have bad relationships with countries whose designs we manufacture?
> why should we pay royalties or buy from other countries?



perfect answer, speechless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

qamar1990 said:


> what kind of question is that?
> why do cook at home when there are restaurants?
> why wouldn't we want to design our own? why if we have bad relationships with countries whose designs we manufacture?
> why should we pay royalties or buy from other countries?


We'll as long as other design are filling my requirement I am not ready to waste money like Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Informant said:


> S is being marked for mass equipping of soldiers.


G-3M with M4 similar stocking looks great.


----------



## Informant

slapshot said:


> G-3M with M4 similar stocking looks great.



I meant M, can you believe it's even heavier!


----------



## slapshot

Informant said:


> I meant M, can you believe it's even heavier!


 it was suppose to be light weight. Ain't we trying to reduce the weight of our existing G3A3?


----------



## Secularpakistani

Aeronaut said:


> G-3M.
> 
> View attachment 20963


This has been produced in POF ? This G3M is a new variant of G3?



alimobin memon said:


> As Far as I have witnessed G3 in videos or someone firing it. It jam's allot I rarely see them firing more than 4 bullets at a time and with firing even at single mode it gets jammed if fired few bullets


I never heard so and let,s not forget in kargil war at extreme cold temperatures the indian INSAS rifle was failed but our G3 rifles did not encounter any problem.This G3 is based on a german technology and a german technology is not a joke .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

slapshot said:


> it was suppose to be light weight. Ain't we trying to reduce the weight of our existing G3A3?



Pakustani.


----------



## airmarshal

Aeronaut said:


> G-3M.
> 
> View attachment 20963



Is this a derivative of some Heckler and Koch gun?


----------



## Azeri440

I'll take the gold plated MP5K


----------



## Thorough Pro

Sorry to say but it all looks so outdated. Its a shame that one of the worlds largest standing army does not have a self designed/produced arms to safeguard our liberty, freedom, and life style. If we can make nukes, we certainly can make assault rifles and side arms for our brave defenders of the mother land.


----------



## MilSpec

Saifullah Sani said:


> Sub Machine Gun SMG-PK, PK1
> Semi Automatic Precision Sniper Rifle PSR 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories



What's up with the those extra tall scope rings on the rifle... Anything against good cheek weld?


----------



## Informant

Thorough Pro said:


> Sorry to say but it all looks so outdated. Its a shame that one of the worlds largest standing army does not have a self designed/produced arms to safeguard our liberty, freedom, and life style. If we can make nukes, we certainly can make assault rifles and side arms for our brave defenders of the mother land.



Who talks like that, apart from Aunties who taunt? G3 is a 60's weapon that still relevant as Swedes still use it. German special forces use it, Norwegians and countless others. 

It is a good gun, but the requirement for optics has become a necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Obviously you neither know much about weapon systems except that they fire bullets , nor about the systems used by Swedes, Germans and Norwegians.

Question is not about "Good" or bad, its about the appropriateness / suitability to mission requirements. For a lyman like you, Corolla is a good car, but you don't use that for car racing, Service makes good joggers, but you don't use them in professional atheletics. 

You comment in the first line is not worth addressing.



Informant said:


> Who talks like that, apart from Aunties who taunt? G3 is a 60's weapon that still relevant as Swedes still use it. German special forces use it, Norwegians and countless others.
> 
> It is a good gun, but the requirement for optics has become a necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Thorough Pro said:


> Obviously you neither know much about weapon systems except that they fire bullets , nor about the systems used by Swedes, Germans and Norwegians.
> 
> Question is not about "Good" or bad, its about the appropriateness / suitability to mission requirements. For a lyman like you, Corolla is a good car, but you don't use that for car racing, Service makes good joggers, but you don't use them in professional atheletics.
> 
> You comment in the first line is not worth addressing.



Cut that narcissism i am pretty sure i know more than enough about cars, and I know quite a lot about guns. And yes I do know about the weapon system used by the countries i mentioned before, you pompous prick 

G3 is an absolute gem, have you ever used it? Have you even tried the G3 M with foregrip and red dot? G3 is suited for all terrains except sub zero conditions. Requirements vary and PA does use 7.62 non nato to 9mm SMG. You seem to forget a nation like India has yet to make a decent weapon firearm. To make a firearm you need history and experience. Plus resources. Are we ready to invest that much for gains? Because our doctrine will result in using 7.62 NATO for the most part. Is it feasible to start from scratch for something that is available. 

You might talk big game, but in the end it is about resources and investment and feasibility. I would like our doctrine to change to a lighter round. But unless that happens we are stuck with the G3M. And i got no issues. 

Try a G3M. Then talk about it with authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Hmmm Let me see what system I have not used, but lets leave it at that. 

My little experience tells me that all personal weapons can be used in all terrains, environment is a different thing though, but I am still learning and I learn something daily from 16 yo internet experts 

I am not sure how old you are, but from your manners, I guess I am old enough to be close to your fathers age. If you don't learn anything else, learn some manners, specially when you are talking/chatting with someone you don't even know.



Informant said:


> Cut that narcissism i am pretty sure i know more than enough about cars, and I know quite a lot about guns. And yes I do know about the weapon system used by the countries i mentioned before, *you pompous prick*
> 
> G3 is an absolute gem, have you ever used it? *Have you even tried the G3* M with foregrip and red dot? *G3 is suited for all terrains except sub zero conditions*. Requirements vary and PA does use 7.62 non nato to 9mm SMG. You seem to forget a nation like India has yet to make a decent weapon firearm. To make a firearm you need history and experience. Plus resources. Are we ready to invest that much for gains? Because our doctrine will result in using 7.62 NATO for the most part. Is it feasible to start from scratch for something that is available.
> 
> You might talk big game, but in the end it is about resources and investment and feasibility. I would like our doctrine to change to a lighter round. But unless that happens we are stuck with the G3M. And i got no issues.
> 
> Try a G3M. Then talk about it with authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Thorough Pro said:


> Hmmm Let me see what system I have not used, but lets leave it at that.
> 
> My little experience tells me that all personal weapons can be used in all terrains, environment is a different thing though, but I am still learning and I learn something daily from 16 yo internet experts
> 
> I am not sure how old you are, but from your manners, I guess I am old enough to be close to your fathers age. If you don't learn anything else, learn some manners, specially when you are talking/chatting with someone you don't even know.



If you're gonna fall back on the manners objection rather than the topic at hand then it is not my shortcoming. You havent tried a G3M yet you are gonna argue its demerits? 

You may as well be my granpa's age but in the end, when you do not have the required knowledge on a subject you do not use ad hominem statements. Buzz off, i cant bother with your two bit unwanted complex riddled statements.

Go try a G3M first and then come to back your point up with facts.


----------



## Kompromat

G-3M by POF






PSR-90 DMR by POF.








Suppressed PSR-90 DMR by POF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

POF-Eye | Corner Shot Weapon. Now deployed with Special Forces.










POF-5 - Civilian version 9mm Pistol for US Civilian market. 













@boomslang @OCguy | Check ^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Aeronaut said:


> POF-Eye | Corner Shot Weapon. Now deployed with Special Forces.
> 
> View attachment 36429
> View attachment 36430
> 
> 
> POF-5 - Civilian version 9mm Pistol for US Civilian market.
> 
> View attachment 36433
> 
> View attachment 36432
> View attachment 36431
> 
> 
> @boomslang @OCguy | Check ^



Its shite..


----------



## boomslang

I would LOVE one of these HK clones !! The 'around the corner' thing ? Not so much. I've seen them built around a Glock pistol. It might be cool to fart around with but I don't think I'd trust my life to it.


----------



## Kompromat

boomslang said:


> I would LOVE one of these HK clones !! The 'around the corner' thing ? Not so much. I've seen them built around a Glock pistol. It might be cool to fart around with but I don't think I'd trust my life to it.



Buddy this particular weapon isn't a clone. Its a licensed produced gun. There is a huge difference between the two.



Mosamania said:


> Its shite..



What 

*POF G3S Carbine.*




*SMG-PK-1 tactical.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boomslang

Aeronaut said:


> Buddy this particular weapon isn't a clone. Its a licensed produced gun. There is a huge difference between the two.
> *POF G3S Carbine.*
> View attachment 36560



You aint kidding there is a huge difference between the Pakistani G3S and the H&K MP5. Give me the tried and tested MP5 any day. But I'd take a G3S if the price was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

boomslang said:


> You aint kidding there is a huge difference between the Pakistani G3S and the H&K MP5. Give me the tried and tested MP5 any day.
> Give me the tried and tested MP5 any day.


The Pakistani MP5 produced under license has been used in combat operations and security roles in FATA, Balochistan and across the rest of Pakistan - I am not sure what else constitutes "tried and tested".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

AgNoStic MuSliM said:


> The Pakistani MP5 produced under license has been used in combat operations and security roles in FATA, Balochistan and across the rest of Pakistan - I am not sure what else constitutes "tried and tested".



The Germans invented it and have been making it since the '60's. Just like the AK-47, the gun is manufactured by a lot of countries. And just like the AK-47, some countries version is better quality than other. Why get a knock off when I can just go get the real McCoy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

boomslang said:


> The Germans invented it and have been making it since the '60's. Just like the AK-47, the gun is manufactured by a lot of countries. And just like the AK-47, some countries version is better quality than other. Why get a knock off when I can just go get the real McCoy ?



Thats what i've said earlier that its not a 'knock off'.When a firearm is transferred under license to another producer, it has to be produced under the same strict standards in measurements, accuracy, metallurgy etc.

Of Course H&K arms would be better in some ways, though this arms made in Pakistan are very close to the H&K product as they are produced under the same standards set by H&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Verve

@Aeronaut - are only POF manufactured weapons allowed in here? We have a locally produced 9mm just approved by ATF (2 more 9mm are in pipeline for approval), and same company is finalising a ditto copy of Colt 1911 .45acp. Finish on that gun is so good that seeing and holding it first time, one really thinks that he has a genuine Colt in hand.


----------



## Kompromat

Verve said:


> @Aeronaut - are only POF manufactured weapons allowed in here? We have a locally produced 9mm just approved by ATF (2 more 9mm are in pipeline for approval), and same company is finalising a ditto copy of Colt 1911 .45acp. Finish on that gun is so good that seeing and holding it first time, one really thinks that he has a genuine Colt in hand.



Post away.

As long as the item is produced in Pakistan, its all good.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

First this...Full size MP5





The reviews have been great so far except off course for the finish, which understandably is a military finish and not a prime commercial finish. The reliability and accuracy has been great and now, the "K" version


----------



## Kompromat

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152395741932663





Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) has launched its compact version of POF-5. The new mini variant is called the POF-5KP. Chambered in 9mm parabellum, this pistol is easy to carry, compact, reliable and compatible with a foldable arm brace, silencer and different sights. This product has been launched in the US via Atlantic Arms, which also produced this video presentation we are sharing today.

This is a very good start for POF as they really need to boost their commercial angle of the arms business. Thanks.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152381611207663





POF- EYE has been under development in Pakistan for a few years. This weapon has been developed to give a tactical edge to the Special Forces and SWAT teams which operate in a Close Quarter Combat (CQC) setting. This is the first of its kind video being uploaded for our friends to see the final production model prototype in action!


----------



## Max Pain

any chance POF might introduce some new weapon to replace G-3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Anybody got pics of Azab DMR?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

boomslang said:


> I would LOVE one of these HK clones !! The 'around the corner' thing ? Not so much. I've seen them built around a Glock pistol. It might be cool to fart around with but I don't think I'd trust my life to it.



The MP5 and G3 in Pakistan are made under license. :

The MP5 is manufactured under license in several nations including Greece (formerly at EBO – Hellenic Arms Industry, currently at EAS – Hellenic Defense Systems), Iran (Defense Industries Organization), Mexico (SEDENA), Pakistan (Pakistan Ordnance Factories), Saudi Arabia, Sudan (Military Industry Corporation), Turkey (MKEK), and the United Kingdom (initially at Royal Ordnance, later diverted to Heckler & Koch Great Britain).[9]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

We've a special name for this piece. We call it 'MASTERPIECE'
(Notice the KhushKhatti)





@RescueRanger  @Horus  @DESERT FIGHTER  @SvenSvensonov 
@Nihonjin1051  What do you think about carrying this one when hunting ?


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

Can anybody tell me about Pakistani clones and their durability and reliability ? Saw a couple of pages on FB with cheap prices for Glock Clones.


----------



## Super Falcon

Time to get HK 417


----------



## dartman

It's about time someone posted a fresh price list for civilian-market handguns in our (Pakistani) market!

I have been searching google a lot lately on this, but found only old (latest were 2014) rates. I'd specifically like to learn about .30 handguns and .22 revolvers, if someone can be kind enough to update me on the availability and prices of all the models in our markets. Many thanks.


----------



## dartman

Updates, anyone?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924684846730969090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924704510005710848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924691204637372417
Hazrat @Zarvan @django @TheOccupiedKashmir @Arsalan I can't think of more people to tag!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924684846730969090
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924704510005710848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924691204637372417
> Hazrat @Zarvan @django @TheOccupiedKashmir @Arsalan I can't think of more people to tag!!!


@The Sandman @Hell hound @Zibago @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924684846730969090
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924704510005710848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924691204637372417
> Hazrat @Zarvan @django @TheOccupiedKashmir @Arsalan I can't think of more people to tag!!!


@DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Areesh @AUz @waz @Sulman Badshah @Tipu7


----------



## Botasky

Well, I have a POF made MP5 clone, it's marketed as a Checz made weapon, but it's a POF product. 

Am very happy with it, obtained it for the purpose of writing an article on SMG's & later on the MP5 as a family of weapons. In order to run it no mods are required, however. 
So far all H&K parts and accessories do fit.

Am still looking for more parts to test on. Will be doing mods to it during the long term review.
But as I said, so far so good, works as advertised. Clearly not an original H&K, but neither was the price.

So all things considered, I'd recommend it to a budget minded buyer.


----------



## Army research

Hi, 
If anyone could guide me , 
What's the process of getting a license for a 9mm in Punjab or Islamabad nowadays


----------



## Botasky

Is a license required for accessories & parts as well or only for the firearm or/and major components like barrel, frame, drum/slide/bolt?


----------



## denel

skybolt said:


>


The last is a clone of beretta; the first one looks akin to CZ


----------

